# Sore lower back



## shortbutkute (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm not sure if I will be able to describe this properly, but hopefully I will.  

For the past 2 weeks or so my lower back, right in the middle, feels "strained" or "bruised" as if I've slept on a hard floor or mattress. It seems to be more of a morning and nite.  I haven't lifted anything that I would consider heavy, just the normal things around the house - washing etc.  I practically sit all day at my work, so not on my feet.  I definately wouldn't describe them as pains or cramps. I wasn't sure if it could have something to do with a retroverted uterus?  Or is that just being silly?  My build is small, only about 5ft and I haven't put on that much weight since being pregnant.  I don't know if this has anything to do with it.  What concerns me most is if I have a sore back now at 13 weeks, what am I going to be like later on and could it have any effect on bub?

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanx

sbk


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's probably just all the ligaments stretching, that have never been stretched before.  I don't think your uterus will have a large effect on your back.

If you have noticed any problems in passing urine i.e, going more often than usual, stinging or burning, then go to your gp and ask for a urine test, as occasionally, pain in your lower back could signify a urine infection.

All the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

